
Ask HN: Low-level programming – why are there no new developments? - shekhardesigner
I understand that &quot;If something isn&#x27;t broke, don&#x27;t fix it&quot;. Lately there have been so many advancement in hardware technology.<p>Yet from software prespective, I see tech is still relaying on C,C++ and the childres of it.<p>Why are there no new development, no new programming languages in this area?
======
2fast4you
There are new developments and languages, just look at Rust or Go. Some argue
that Rust could replace C (I do too, but I’m knowledgeable enough to defend
it)

------
pnako
There are plenty of developments. Modern C++ is closer to Python than it is to
C, while still allowing going down close to the metal if/when you need.

One thing that would be nice is a language that transparently targets CPUs +
GPUs. Right now you still need to shift gear and use a different language and
toolset to run code on GPUs. Perhaps this could be achieved using byte code
and a virtual machine. Numba does that for Python.

~~~
zzzcpan
Isn't the whole point of CPUs is that you don't have to run code on GPUs and
other special purpose processing units? You leave it to special circumstances
when you actually can't avoid doing it.

